# Bluegreen Big Cedar June7-12 (next week) 1 br



## xzhan02 (Jun 4, 2015)

The renter had an emergency this morning (family death) and had to bail out. It is for June 7-12 (5 nights, Sun-Fri), in a 1 br 1 ba, sleeps 4 lodge unit. Asking $350 or best offer. Please email chengxz16 at gmail.com


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 4, 2015)

If you use Face Book there is a group, Bluegreen Owners Buy and Sell, post it there also.  I will go to another FB group and put a link to this thread.


----------



## xzhan02 (Jun 4, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> If you use Face Book there is a group, Bluegreen Owners Buy and Sell, post it there also.  I will go to another FB group and put a link to this thread.



Thanks a lot. I don't use Facebook a lot, and can't find the group. The renter already paid and I am trying to recoup some of her loss. So name your price.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 5, 2015)

xzhan02 said:


> Thanks a lot. I don't use Facebook a lot, and can't find the group. The renter already paid and I am trying to recoup some of her loss. So name your price.



Click on my blue user name and send me a PM with your FB name.  I'll friend request you and put you in a couple of those closed groups.

This is where I posted the link to this thread.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/812827048795572/


----------

